# Wrestling as a Martial Art



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

In my eye's wrestling is a Martial Art.
What do U guy's think.
:jediduel: 
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2002)

There are a few variants of this, most notably collegiate style vs. Greco-Roman style, but I think of it as a martial sport similar to Judo and hence useful for self-defense.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2002)

I don't really think of it as a martial art either.  There is no mistaking it for karate everything that you learn in wrestling is to take an oppent down or imbolize him.  There is nothing that you learn for the street, nothing you learn because it has been learned for hundreds or thousands of years.   Not that this is bad in the street it will work out good a throw that you use in wrestling can be devestating on concreate or a firehydrant.


----------



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

Wrestling teaches disipline
it teaches self respect
it teaches respect for other's
it teaches technique

They may not wear Gi's 
but Not all Martial art's were gi's.
they have there own dress codes

There is a pergresson from beginer to advanced
They teach u to set agoal & go for it
(They even have a Pro Side)

Wrestling in my eye's is a Martial Art
Or Martial Sport.

:asian: 
Primo


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 30, 2002)

Wrestling and Art or a Style or a sport?

Can you get paid for it? then it can be a Sport.

A fighting Style, does it teach you techniques that allow you to either control your opponent or disable your opponent from hurting you? Then it can be a Style of fighting.

What is a Martial Art? Something that teaches you a higher discipline? then this could also be used for this purpose as pointed out by Primo. Now, the question comes in, many people do not call an art that does not punch a martial art. I then reference Aikido and Judo. Are they a Sport or a Martial Art or a Martial Style of fighting? Now if you add in head butts, forearm slams and one inch punches with all the locks and take downs, then does this make wrestling an Art?

In My Opinion, Wrestling in any form is a Martial Art. 

Best Wishes

Rich
:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Sep 30, 2002)

Not to mention that a good takedown looks like a work of art


----------

